# 你好猛哦



## wishonatrish

各位好,

I think I may not fully understand the meaning of the word ＂猛＂. I thought it means "fierce"/"brazen"/"bold"/"daring", but I became very confused after this conversation about what ＂猛＂ actually means. :-/

他：你好猛哦
他：哈哈
我：猛么？
他：额。。。你在怀疑么？ :/
我：哈哈好啦猛一点 ~.~
他：什么叫猛一点？视频你没看到么？
我：看到什么？
他：要不要给你看看？*害羞表情*
我：不要，谢谢，哈哈
他：哈哈，要也不给
我：我是不是误会了＂猛＂的意思？
。
。
。
他：我说，男人喜欢女人说他猛
。
。
。
他：你去查，男人猛是什么意思
我：哦
我：我懂了！ ----- [side note: 说实话，我约查约糊涂。]
他：唉。乖！
我：我哪有猛！
他：你不猛。
他：我猛。
。
。
。
他：说男人猛，意思是做爱时间长。你想什莫的
我：.......



I am totally confused! What does "猛" mean?


----------



## xiaolijie

In this passage, the meaning of ＂猛＂seems to be in the last sentence. Think about the last sentence...
(Don't )


----------



## wishonatrish

xiaolijie said:


> In this passage, the meaning of ＂猛＂seems to be in the last sentence. Think about the last sentence...
> (Don't )



Are you serious?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hihowareyou

这种用猛来形容一个人的用法只用在口语中，而且不是很体面（！）。正常的场合下可以说：“你好厉害！”或者“你好棒！”即使用这两正常的句子在某些气氛下也可能会引起不恰当的联想（就像楼主例子的最后一句呈现出来的意思）。这和英语中类似的句子也可能被人想歪的道理是一样的。因为用“猛”字不体面，引起这种不恰当的联想也就不奇怪了。


----------



## Ben pan

> I thought it means "fierce"/"brazen"/"bold"/"daring"



猛 in Chinese is a very popular word, expecially today. Though it may  have bad connotation, we shall not be afraid to use it. So many word, in Chinese, as in English, can be connected with sex, if we aviod to use all of them, it will be a great loss.

I personally like “猛”. The most frequent uses of 猛 in modern Chinese: 他太猛了，跑了第一名。他太猛了， 敢当众骂老师。他太猛了，连续几天都不睡觉。
In this contexts, nobody will think your words in the direction of sex.


----------



## SuperXW

"You are really 'strong'! Seriously powerful!" Of course, under certain scenario, it can refer to some guy is great in sex.


----------



## Skatinginbc

猛, which contains a 犭"dog" radical and originally means "strong dog" in ancient times, has a connotation, that is, "bestial, brutish, like an animal".  一粒猛 "One pill a day makes you an animal in bed" is a slogan of certain pharmaceutical drug commercials.


Ben pan said:


> 他太猛了，跑了第一名。


Interestingly, we may say something like "He is an animal, running to the first place" in English.  好猛哦 "Animal, dude!"


----------



## Ghabi

Hello! Is it a Cantonese loanword (due to the influence of HK movies once very popular in the 1980s) or is it a time-honored usage in Mandarin? Do older people also use it or is it part of the youth slang?


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> Hello! Is it a Cantonese loanword (due to the influence of HK movies once very popular in the 1980s) or is it a time-honored usage in Mandarin? Do older people also use it or is it part of the youth slang?


I think it's hard to tell whether the word is a loan or not, or from where to where, since the connection within "strong" and "beast" is pretty universal to all human-beings. It won't be a surprise if we find counterparts in different languages and dialects, even in different ages.
For example, although my Mandarin-speaking parents probably won't say 他真猛！跑了第一！ They do say 他是咱們的猛將/他拼得很猛/用力過猛, and do write the word 勇猛.


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks! So it's practically used like 牛 (他真猛=他真牛)? In Cantonese one often say 猛人 (often with "underground" connotation); is it also used in Mandarin (=牛人)?


----------



## xiaolijie

Ben pan said:


> I personally like “猛”. The most frequent uses of 猛 in modern Chinese: 他太猛了，跑了第一名。他太猛了， 敢当众骂老师。他太猛了，连续几天都不睡觉。
> In this contexts, nobody will think your words in the direction of sex.


But don't forget that the OP asked for the meaning of the word as used in the context she gave. The meaning intended there is what she needs to be told.


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> Thanks! So it's practically used like 牛 (他真猛=他真牛)? In Cantonese one often say 猛人 (often with "underground" connotation); is it also used in Mandarin (=牛人)?


Yes. Besides 真猛, Mandarin speaker also say 猛人=牛人~


----------



## xiaolijie

I got a question about some nuances of this word 

What can 猛 possibly mean when speaking about driving a car? If this word is used when talking about someone's driving, would it be a criticism or a compliment? And would 真猛 be taken as meaning the opposite of 太猛了 ?


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks again! In Cantonese 猛 also has the special meaning of "haunted by ghosts"; I suppose we can't use the word this way in Mandarin, can we? For example,

-聽講話間屋好猛 "They say the house is haunted."
-日光日白邊有咁猛呀 "There can surely be no ghosts in broad daylight!?"

How would these be said in Mandarin?


----------



## SuperXW

xiaolijie said:


> I got a question about some nuances of this word
> 
> What can 猛 possibly mean when speaking about driving a car? If this word is used when talking about someone's driving, would it be a criticism or a compliment? And would 真猛 be taken as meaning the opposite of 太猛了 ?


It depends... You have to consider the situation, and who is using the word...
It can either mean: “You shouldn't drive so fast” or “You are driving so fast! Super cool, man!”

Why would 真猛 be taken as meaning the opposite of 太猛了? They have a same meaning.


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> Thanks again! In Cantonese 猛 also has the special meaning of "haunted by ghosts"; I suppose we can't use the word this way in Mandarin, can we? For example,
> 
> -聽講話間屋好猛 "They say the house is haunted."
> -日光日白邊有咁猛呀 "There can surely be no ghosts in broad daylight!?"
> 
> How would these be said in Mandarin?


Yes. This is why Mandarin speakers usually can't understand well the names of some Hong Kong horror films.
I can't think of any good adjective for "haunted" in Mandarin. A close one is 凶, as in 凶宅. But most time, people only use 鬧鬼. e.g. 聽說那間屋子鬧鬼鬧得厲害。 or 鬧鬼鬧得很凶。 or 經常鬧鬼。 
Dull, huh?  The words should be more 猛.


----------



## xiaolijie

SuperXW said:


> It depends... You have to consider the situation, and who is using the word...
> It can either mean: “You shouldn't drive so fast” or “You are driving so fast! Super cool, man!”


Thanks SuperXW! It was a girl to a male driver. I'm still not sure whether it was to encourage the driver or to tell him to slow down .



> Why would 真猛 be taken as meaning the opposite of 太猛了? They have a same meaning.


It was just out of my English speaking habit of associating "太 / too" with the negative. Yes, 太 can also be used positively.


----------



## Loafaway

Hi wish-on-a-trish,
I’d think “猛” /mĕng/ can rhyme (an alliteration though) with “macho” in the mentioned context.
Atom (the indivisible) 2013-09-20


----------



## BODYholic

xiaolijie said:


> I got a question about some nuances of this word   What can 猛 possibly mean when speaking about driving a car? If this word is used when talking about someone's driving, would it be a criticism or a compliment? And would 真猛 be taken as meaning the opposite of 太猛了 ?


  For us (Cantonese speakers in Singapore & Malaysia), we normally take it as a criticism. Instead, we use "劲" ("勁" ) for compliment.



wishonatrish said:


> 我：我懂了！ ----- [side note: 说实话，我约查约糊涂。]


越查越糊涂。


----------



## miltonese

last sentence, 猛 means being great on bed...

Except on that context, 猛 in everyday in my views, we can interpret it as amazing.

他太猛了，跑了第一名 >> he's amazing, he won.


----------



## Chris_Zane

Hey,dude
you know,I just registered an account for answer your this question.
like in English - you got balls!. equal 你好猛啊！
and this translation basiclly works for every case.

I mean,don't struggling in how to translate each word man,
hope this helps.

PS:I am also not a good English user,hope you can understand me.


----------



## 我为英语狂

When we use “猛” to modify a man, like in the word “猛男”, we mean the man is muscular and very hot, and usually we associate him with sex—he is good in bed.
The word “猛男” can be translated into “hunk”in English.
 
On other occasions, “猛” can be used to describe someone who is good at something.
For example: “他学习成绩好猛” means he is very good at his studies or he is very academic. In this sense, “猛” can be used to describe a man or a woman.
 
In both senses, “猛” is very informal and is mainly used in conversations.


----------

